

Why does modern Perl avoid UTF-8 by default? - pooriaazimi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6162484/why-does-modern-perl-avoid-utf-8-by-default

======
lmm
I think we've seen that working string support requires a substantial rewrite
for most languages (perhaps ironically, Java is the one that has managed to
avoid it). Ruby 1.9 was pretty big; Python 3 was more so.

Perl 6 was the Perl equivalent. Unfortunately we know how that turned out.

~~~
chromatic
Getting Unicode right is more than "working string support". It requires
programmer knowledge upgrades. No amount of boilerplate you put in your
programs--or in the language itself--will fix a programmer's lack of
knowledge.

